# Maxing bands out?



## Sportingshot (Sep 18, 2019)

Do you max your bands out? I have a 32"/ 810mm draw and depending on band a 5/6" 135/150 mm active, this feels nice to shoot and it only has a couple of inches left to be totally maxed, I was told my active needs to be longer so that I'm shooting about 450%, this just feels like I'm not getting full potential from my bands, precise. 65 I'm getting 575% and bsb over 600%, any answers?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by "max out". I draw around 60 inches until I feel the bands stop and then draw no more.

I have been shooting for years and i have never worried about elongation percentages.

This sport is abut having fun and hitting what you are shooting at and, for those who hunt, it's about delivering enough power to dispatch game. There are no rules. If you don't pull back all the way it doesn't matter except that you won't hit it as hard. Also keep in mind that drawing to full length does give you some consistency in power that you won't have if you are altering your draw length by not fully drawing.


----------



## Sportingshot (Sep 18, 2019)

Winnie said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "max out". I draw around 60 inches until I feel the bands stop and then draw no more. By making out I mean drawing back to the elastic limit, if I lengthen my active, relaxed length but use the same anchor, my bands aren't fully stretched, I prefer drawing to there limit but some people say its better to not fully stretch
> 
> I have been shooting for years and i have never worried about elongation percentages.
> 
> This sport is abut having fun and hitting what you are shooting at and, for those who hunt, it's about delivering enough power to dispatch game. There are no rules. If you don't pull back all the way it doesn't matter except that you won't hit it as hard. Also keep in mind that drawing to full length does give you some consistency in power that you won't have if you are altering your draw length by not fully drawing.


----------



## Sportingshot (Sep 18, 2019)

Not sure how I edited your reply there??
What I mean by maxing out is drawing back to full stretch, by cutting my active longer and using same anchor will mean less stretch, some people say you get more power if you are not fully maxed out


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

In my experience, you will definitely get more power maxing them out. 
Like Winnie stated, I cut my bands 11" active and stretch them till they don't stretch anymore. Also for the most power, don't hold your draw long. I shoot instinctive, I draw back my bands and as soon as I'm at full draw I release, all in one motion. This will give you much higher FPS


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree completely with Island made. Pull to a stop and release.

I don't know the routine for those who aim. I would suspect they would lose power if they spent too much time holding at length while aiming. Perhaps that could be the explaination for not drawing all the way.

With instinctive shooting there is no aiming and, hence, no advantage to holding at length. Like Island made said "...all in one motion".


----------



## Sportingshot (Sep 18, 2019)

I am just getting the basics at the moment, maxed out certainly feels better and that's how I've been progressing, it was an "expert" pointed out I should not be maxing out that made me query this, I'll stick with what I'm doing, the grouping is getting tighter with every session, thanks for your comments.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

The main downside to maxing the bands out is the band life. They last longer if you don't max them out. Otherwise sling away with whatever works best for you in the particular application.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

What does maxing out mean? I have some Theraband Gold. and I just took one band cut 11/4 inch wide 8 inches long and tried to pull it until it broke and I could not do it. There is a definite point where it gets WAY harder to pull but it will continue to stretch. to my uneducated slingshot mind "maxing out" would be the point at which the band is on the verge of breaking... I can't imagine having the horse power to pull two of these bands to the breaking point and still being able to pinch the pouch.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

msturm said:


> What does maxing out mean? I have some Theraband Gold. and I just took one band cut 11/4 inch wide 8 inches long and tried to pull it until it broke and I could not do it. There is a definite point where it gets WAY harder to pull but it will continue to stretch. to my uneducated slingshot mind "maxing out" would be the point at which the band is on the verge of breaking... I can't imagine having the horse power to pull two of these bands to the breaking point and still being able to pinch the pouch.


Maxing out just means you pull till the point you feel the bands don't want to stretch any more. Don't try to pull them past that point. I draw until I feel them "bottom out" than I release


----------

